# xwave soundcard



## mario (Apr 22, 2005)

all list of soundcard


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

mario said:


> all list of soundcard


Wot?  Do you want a list? Or do you want us to say which soundcard we have? Please be more specific. :arrowr: Mine's a Creative SoundBlaster Live, if that's any use to you. :4-dontkno


----------



## psychosniper27 (Nov 8, 2008)

i could use some help finding a driver for a Xwave FCC ID:LWHA571-T2.


----------

